# Orange Beach - Memorial day Weekend



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone making plans for the upcoming Memorial Day weekend in OB... we will finally get to use our condo and hopefully finally get offshore with some good weather.. we nmade two trips down in March only to get blown out on each.. hope to be down the Thursday night before and leave th Friday morning after ..

If anyone is looking for a 4-bedroom condo rental on Terry Cove literally in view and 5 minutes to the pass send a PM or e-mail

Would love to hook up with others going offshore.. Petronis, 252's, Ram Powell,..


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I just hope your weekend doesn't suck.:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

There will be plenty of boats headed out to deep water. MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament is that weekend. We'll be there. Out of Orange Beach Marina.


----------

